# Help me name him!



## LuckyRVT (Nov 4, 2011)

I need a unique name for this little guy! He was born on July 2nd. I wouldn't mind something patriotic. Something easy to yell out. My other Minis name is Merlin and my horse is Satin.


----------



## GMA100 (Apr 8, 2016)

Man, can anything get cuter?!?! I'm in love!! I want one!! I wonder if I'd have an allergic reaction to a donkey??

Some names......

Patriot (Pat) 
Justice
Lincoln
Honor
Rebel
Victory
Unity
Eagle
Salute
Loyalty (Loyal or Loy) 
Free or Freeman.


----------



## k9kenai (Jul 1, 2017)

I like Lincoln or Eagle from GMA100's suggestions.

I know it's not patriotic, but Camelot would be another one that fits with Merlin. You could call him Cam for short. Or Arthur as in King Arthur. 

He is such a cutie pie!


----------



## seabiscuit91 (Mar 30, 2017)

I 3rd lincoln!


----------



## Luce73 (Dec 7, 2012)

I like Camelot, it made me think of Lancelot/Lance too


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

Satin and Merlin . . . and . . . *Ribbon *(all end in "un" sound)

Ribbon is for the award one earns, and for Ribbon Ice cream, with chocolate and caramel and vanilla.

Or . . . 

Benjamin (for Benjamin Franklin) you can call him Benny for short.

Revere (for Paul Revere)

Georgie ( for George Washington)

Major, Flagly , Glory, Sparky,


----------

